# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Canard PC recherche un rédacteur pigiste
Le grand jour est arrivé : Canard PC recherche un rédacteur pigiste pour écrire tests et "à venir" *occasionnels* dans le magazine. Nous insistons sur ce point, il ne s'agit pas d'un poste à temps plein alors n'allez pas plaquer votre boulot ou vos études tout de suite, mais vous devez avoir une dizaine d'heures de libres par semaine à y consacrer.
 Vous pensez être le candidat ou la candidate parfait(e) ? Voyons voir :
- Vous aimez écrire, au moins autant (et si possible davantage) que jouer aux jeux vidéo ?
- Vous avez un bon esprit de synthèse et savez problématiser un texte ?
- Vous êtes marrant, du genre à pouvoir arracher un sourire à un contrôleur des impôts au beau milieu d'un redressement fiscal ?
- Vous savez travailler vite, voire même très vite, voire même dans l'urgence la plus totale ?
- Vous lisez parfaitement l'anglais ?
 Par ailleurs, sachez que :
- Ne jamais avoir travaillé pour un site ou un magazine de jeu vidéo n'est pas un handicap. On est toujours à la recherche de plumes originales qui ne sont pas du milieu.
- Habiter Paris ou la région est un très gros plus (on aimerait bien vous rencontrer pour voir votre tête et renifler votre peau) mais pas une obligation.

Vous êtes intéressé(e) ? Alors n'hésitez plus, envoyez à l'adresse candidature@canardpc.com :
1- CV rapide (on veut juste savoir un peu qui vous êtes, pas apprendre que vous avez fait un stage à la mairie de Quimperlé quand vous aviez 15 ans)
2- lettre de motivation
3- un test de 3600-4000 signes espaces comprises du jeu PC de votre choix, peu importe qu'il soit sorti hier ou il y a dix ans.

 EDIT : vous avez deux semaines, soit jusqu'au 26 novembre 2014, pour envoyer votre candidature.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Drumclem

C'est quoi la deadline messieurs ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> C'est quoi la deadline messieurs ?


Le 26 novembre. Rajouté dans la news.

----------


## Nikity

Sympathique ! Dommage que j'ai encore mon syndrome de la page blanche  ::'(:  depuis que j'ai quitté mon ancienne structure-_-'

----------


## von_yaourt

Bordel dieu, il faut que je postule.  ::wub::

----------


## Belegar

Sautez dessus, pour avoir été pigiste sachez que c'est une expérience extrêmement enrichissante qui vous servira dans votre boulot de tous les jours ; on m'en reparle encore quand on lit mon CV ...
Et puis on dit pas "voire même", mais "voire" tout court, na.

----------


## WrathfulFab

La classe internationale.

Mais question conne.
La lettre de motivation, c'est une lettre à l'ancienne?

----------


## CanardConnard

Je l'aurai bien fait je correspond au profil. 
Mais j'ai 16 ans  ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

Go Koma,  go!

----------


## Foulk

Bon sang, je remplis tous les critères. Je vous envoie un papier très rapidement.

Bon, je n'habite pas Paris, mais on peut s'arranger : je collectionne mes peaux mortes depuis mes 16 ans, et il y a une poste en bas de chez moi. Il va bien faire la gueule mon psy quand je vais lui dire que si, ça pouvait servir.

----------


## titi3

Jézuneplume mais j'habite en Fritie  :tired:

----------


## Djinn42

Y a quoi après les kilo €uros ?

----------


## Flad

> Y a quoi après les kilo €uros ?


Les impôts.

----------


## aggelon

Ah! C'est signe de bonne santé financière... on est heureux de le lire  ::):

----------


## Dingchavez

z'allez crouler sous les mails les gars...

----------


## vectra

> z'allez crouler sous les mails les gars...


Les gens drôles ici, y'en a pas tant que ça  :;):

----------


## Naity

> Les gens drôles ici, y'en a pas tant que ça


Des gens qui se croient drole si.  :;):

----------


## Nirm

> La lettre de motivation, c'est une lettre à l'ancienne?


 Ce serait quoi une lettre nouvelle? ::huh::

----------


## WrathfulFab

Non, mais, euh, enfin, voila quoi...
Ce que je veux dire par là, c'est pour savoir si c'est une lettre de motivation comme pour un entretien d'embauche, ou si c'est comme le CV, un truc plus décontracte,

----------


## Nirm

> c'est une lettre de motivation comme pour un entretien d'embauche


 Au doigt mouillé, si tu comptes avoir le poste, je pense, enfin, pas sûr, que tu devrais essayer... comment dire...
De montrer que tu es motivé, que tu sais écrire sans faute (bon ça, ça risque de faire des jaloux à la rédac'  ::ninja:: ), que tu peux synthétiser tes qualités, que tu es conscient de tes défauts, que tu as peut être de l'expérience, que tu sais ce que l'on attend de toi et ce que tu peux apporter...
Une lettre de motivation en fait.  ::o: 

Parce qu'il m'est d'avis qu'un truc du genre "lol vot' magasine, il est trop cool, je le lis toujours! Trop bien les lapins en plus", ça ne fait pas... Comment dire...

En fait, c'est tout con, tu postules comment à un emploi dans un autre domaine?
CV + lettre de motivation manuscrite (sauf si tu écris vraiment trop mal).
Ici, le texte demandé servira à juger/estimer/apprécier ta plume.


Forum ou pas, ça ne change rien.
Mais je peux me tromper bien sûr...

----------


## Naity

> CV + lettre de motivation manuscrite (sauf si tu écris vraiment trop mal).
> Ici, le texte demandé servira à juger/estimer/apprécier ta plume.
> 
> Forum ou pas, ça ne change rien.
> Mais je peux me tromper bien sûr...


AHAH, CHE FAI POSTULER A L'ALLLLEMANDE!!!

Ici (je fais entre autre du recrutement), une candidature de moins de 20 pages c'est pas sérieux -> poubelle! Je vous raconte pas la poilade pour scanner une 15aine de candidature par semaine (en parallèle du vrai boulot).

----------


## von morgan

Arf, dommage que j'écrivasse comme un pied et je sois plus feignant qu'un troupeau de couleuvre. Si on rajoute à ça mon hermétisme total aux langues étrangères (la preuve après deux ans de vie à whitechapel (east london), je sais tout juste commander des pintes de guinness au pub. C'est le plus important, je vous l'accorde), je suis le parfais non-candidat pour le job. Vous avez pas un taf de glandeur à la machine à café plutôt?

----------


## Kibald

Autre question : sous quel format faut-il vous envoyer le test ? *.doc ? *.pdf ?

----------


## znokiss

Je pense qu'il faut l'envoyer sur un parchemin en peau de chèvre. Minimum.

----------


## Gigax

::XD::

----------


## Frypolar

> Je pense qu'il faut l'envoyer sur un parchemin en peau de chèvre. Minimum.


Nelfe va défoncer tout le monde alors  ::o:

----------


## Flambear

J'ai envoyé ma candidature ce matin, après une dernière correction. Du coup j'ai oublié un "et" de transition, ma vie est foutue j'ai plus qu'a sauter d'un bion avec une corde attachée aux... trucs... en signe d'ultime pénitence.  ::cry::

----------


## Rom1

> Nelfe va défoncer tout le monde alors


Ahah mais ça va le suivre toute sa vie ça !  ::XD::

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
@CanardConnard :  16 ans est un age légal pour travailler, en France !

----------


## BillyCorgan

Chocapic c'est pour toi !!!

----------


## Maximelene

Faut que je postule. Juste pour pouvoir dire que j'ai postulé chez CPC.  :tired:

----------


## Rom1

> Chocapic c'est pour toi !!!


Non.

----------


## siinn

Bon je suis trop vieux, trop faignant, pas assez doué et sans doute pas assez drôle. Je pense que je ferais bien de passer mon tour, cela évitera une perte de temps.
En revanche je me demande quelque chose (à moi même et ouaip) : "rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée" dit-on, du coup la transformation de cette place au panthéon du journalisme d'investigation à la Française se fera au détriment de qui?
Hein?

----------


## Flambear

> cette place au panthéon du journalisme d'investigation à la Française se fera au détriment de qui?


Probablement Christine Boutin.

----------


## Exekias

> En revanche je me demande quelque chose (à moi même et ouaip) : "rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée" dit-on, du coup la transformation de cette place au panthéon du journalisme d'investigation à la Française se fera au détriment de qui?
> Hein?


Personne. Ils veulent un pigiste qui se consacre à l'univers vidéoludique ouzbek.

----------


## Traum

Vous m'engagez et vu que je suis jeune vous me payez moins cher  ::ninja::

----------


## Thalack

> Bon je suis trop vieux, trop faignant, pas assez doué et sans doute pas assez drôle. Je pense que je ferais bien de passer mon tour, cela évitera une perte de temps.
> En revanche je me demande quelque chose (à moi même et ouaip) : "rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée" dit-on, du coup la transformation de cette place au panthéon du journalisme d'investigation à la Française se fera au détriment de qui?
> Hein?


Des trucs se créent, puisqu'ils ont lancé Humanoïde. C'est peut-être seulement un moyen de compenser les heures qu'ils consacrent à leur nouveau bébé.

----------


## Sylvine

C'est strict la limite de 4000 signes ?
Parce que ça fait vraiment pas beaucoup, alors après je présume que ça fait partie de l'exercice.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Parce que ça fait vraiment pas beaucoup, alors après je présume que ça fait partie de l'exercice.


Oui, c'est même un des critères les plus importants.

----------


## Thalack

Vous avez prévu des tests physiques pour vous assurer que le pigiste ne claque pas en plein bouclage (ou sous les coups de fouets) ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Vous avez prévu des tests physiques pour vous assurer que le pigiste ne claque pas en plein bouclage (ou sous les coups de fouets) ?


Y a un entretien de 15min en tête à tête avec Boulon. Niveau test d'endurance ça devrait aller.

----------


## von_yaourt

Oh le con, j'ai lu 5000 signes.  ::o: 

Ok, va falloir que j'en réécrive un. En espérant que ça ne soit pas disqualifiant...  ::sad::

----------


## Flambear

Personnellement j'espère qu'ils vont apprécier le fait qu'on leur ait envoyé le test aussi rapidement que possible. La réactivité, tout ça, tout ça...

----------


## Thalack

> Y a un entretien de 15min en tête à tête avec Boulon. Niveau test d'endurance ça devrait aller.


Pour ce boss : il faut tourner autour, esquiver la charge et contre-attaquer par les flancs. Par contre il est conseillé d'avoir ses points de vie au maximum  :;):

----------


## Drumclem

Autre petite question concernant le test : 3600-4000 signes c'est chapeau/notre avis compris ? Si non, combien font-ils respectivement ? (En regardant le mag, il me semble que c'est 400 le chapeau et 500 le Notre Avis, mais je préfère demander.)

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Autre petite question concernant le test : 3600-4000 signes c'est chapeau/notre avis compris ? Si non, combien font-ils respectivement ? (En regardant le mag, il me semble que c'est 400 le chapeau et 500 le Notre Avis, mais je préfère demander.)


Tout compris. Et oui, le chapeau fait en général 300-600, mais c'est très variable.

----------


## Drumclem

Ok, c'est bien noté, merci bien !

----------


## etrigane

> Tout compris. Et oui, le chapeau fait en général 300-600, mais c'est très variable.


Mince.
Je n'avais pas du tout compris que le test en question devait avoir la forme exacte des tests de canard PC, du coup, je n'ai mis ni chapeau, ni Notre avis, et je suppose que cela grille mes chances.
L-F. Sébum, est-il possible d'envoyer un autre test en remplacement du premier ? Passer à côté d'une annonce qui me tient tellement à coeur à cause d'un malentendu est vraiment très pénible.
Je vais renvoyer une candidature complète, j'espère que vous saurez me pardonner cette erreur...

----------


## Exekias

Pas la peine de flipper, l'important c'est le contenu, pas le contenant  :^_^:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Pas la peine de flipper, l'important c'est le contenu, pas le contenant


Oui.

----------


## Raaaaaaaah

Arf, je viens de voir l'annonce.

J'ai bon pour l'urgence?

----------


## Koma

Bonjour,

La deadline demain ça veut dire ce soir minuit ou demain soir ?

----------


## Mephisto

> Bonjour,
> 
> La deadline demain ça veut dire ce soir minuit ou demain soir ?


Très bonne question.

----------


## Zarock

Bah, quand ils sont en bouclage, c'est jusqu'à la dernière minute, je suppose que 23h59 reste la limite (et c'est facilement vérifiable avec les mails).

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Deadline ce soir mercredi à 23h59:59

----------


## Koma

Envoyé aussi pour moi.

PS : j'veux pas un titre, j'veux un job.

----------


## Agano

Envoyé aussi. Et je croise les doigts parce que j'ai pété la limite des signes, là...

----------


## Mephisto

Au moins j'étais pas le dernier.  ::P:

----------


## Jean-jean

Petite question idiote messieurs, si on se rend compte d'une faute dans l'un des documents APRES l'avoir envoyé... (hem...) peut-on la corriger et vous renvoyer la candidature? ou ce serait (très) mal vu....?

----------


## Wagnerius

11 min avant la deadline. c'est assez fun...  ::):

----------


## Haraban

N'embauchez pas Koma, il ne viendrait plus alimenter le topic des news après  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Si faut embaucher Koma et lui filer d'office tous les prochains jeux Ubi: aperçus, previews, tests, tests post-patches, test post-patches communautaire, test 3 ans après quand la majroité des bugs sont éliminés, nouvelle rubrique "On y  joue toujours pas..." etc
Il adore Ubi, si si. Faites-moi confiance  :tired:

----------


## Thalack

Pour info :

----------


## Lanza

Qu'est-ce que vous avez contre la mairie de Quimperlé ?

----------


## Bobbin

> Petite question idiote messieurs, si on se rend compte d'une faute dans l'un des documents APRES l'avoir envoyé... (hem...) peut-on la corriger et vous renvoyer la candidature? ou ce serait (très) mal vu....?


Genre tu as testé un jeu et tu l'as défoncé, puis tu t'es rendu compte qu'il est bien après le prologue ?

Désolé c'est mort

----------


## Wagnerius

ok, ok, je suis un putain de stressé....

----------


## Thalack

Si ça peut en rassurer quelques uns : pour Canard PC Hardware, il y avait eu 2 semaine entre la fin de la phase 1 (le CV) et la réponse (sélction en phase 2) puis un mois entre la fin de la phase 2 et la réponse. Bref, on a le temps de se faire un chocolat chaud pour patienter  ::wub::

----------


## perco79

> Si ça peut en rassurer quelques uns : pour Canard PC Hardware, il y avait eu 2 semaine entre la fin de la phase 1 (le CV) et la réponse (sélction en phase 2) puis un mois entre la fin de la phase 2 et la réponse. Bref, on a le temps de se faire un chocolat chaud pour patienter


Mmm... et là, est-ce qu'il y a au moins eu des réponses fin de phase 1 ? perso j'ai rien reçu...

----------


## Alab

Du coup si vous avez pas choisi on peut encore envoyer des candidatures ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Wagnerius

rien reçu non plus, mais j'imagine que le dernier numéro de l'année était un peu charrette. Faire la selection et les réponses en décembre était sans doute impossible.

Ou alors tout est déjà plié, et la rédac est dans un bar pour féter ce nouveau recrutement. Ils sont tous ivres-mort sauf pipo (redbull obloge) qui essaye de convaincre le serveur que ce jeu japonais ultra-confidentiel des années 90 est vraiment un regard post-moderne sur la virilité. Evidemment, Le serveur s'en fout. Dans un coin, deux d'entre eux se relève un peu. Le premier dit "y aurait pas de la pomme ?", le second avec un grand sourire répond "y en a aussi". Ils veulent se taper dans les mains, mais le premier se loupe et s'étale. Sur le sol, son cerveau le convainc que c'est la meilleur position et finalement il reste à terre à ronfler. Le deuxième un peu surpris de se retrouver tout seul, regarde un peu autour, puis, un peu envieux des ronflements paisible de son confrère, se laisse descendre tranquillement sur le sol en murmurant "rosebud".

----------


## Rom1

ok.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ne vous inquiétez pas, on contactera tous les candidats une fois notre décision prise. Ca prend un peu de temps parce qu'on travaille très dur est très mal organisés.

----------


## Jolaventur

> rien reçu non plus, mais j'imagine que le dernier numéro de l'année était un peu charrette. Faire la selection et les réponses en décembre était sans doute impossible.
> 
> Ou alors tout est déjà plié, et la rédac est dans un bar pour féter ce nouveau recrutement. Ils sont tous ivres-mort sauf pipo (redbull obloge) qui essaye de convaincre le serveur que ce jeu japonais ultra-confidentiel des années 90 est vraiment un regard post-moderne sur la virilité. Evidemment, Le serveur s'en fout. Dans un coin, deux d'entre eux se relève un peu. Le premier dit "y aurait pas de la pomme ?", le second avec un grand sourire répond "y en a aussi". Ils veulent se taper dans les mains, mais le premier se loupe et s'étale. Sur le sol, son cerveau le convainc que c'est la meilleur position et finalement il reste à terre à ronfler. Le deuxième un peu surpris de se retrouver tout seul, regarde un peu autour, puis, un peu envieux des ronflements paisible de son confrère, se laisse descendre tranquillement sur le sol en murmurant "rosebud".


Y'a de l'effort mais c'est un peu court jeune homme!

----------


## znokiss

CTB, mec.

----------


## Jolaventur

> CTB, mec.


Je sais, c'était pas la peine de le crier sur les toits.

----------


## Wagnerius

L'ami Jolaventur, je te connais pas mais j't'aime bien. Alors faut pas me tenter dans la logorhée verbale, je suis calme mais au bout d'un moment je corrige plus, je disjoncte. Et alors là c'est le festival, c'est l'académie française en tutu qui débarque, maitre capello et le présentateur aux grandes oreilles qui s'ajoute aux coeurs celestes, et paf je vous ponds 10 tomes sans transpirer sur la vie imaginé de la rédac. L'apocalypse littéraire, le dien bien phu du phrasé, le point final d'une vie de lecteur pour qui lirait ces lignes. Donc, mon ami, je te le dis, faut pas croiser les flux, et me tenter sur la scriboullarde nocturne, y a déjà eu des victimes.

----------


## Wagnerius

no news ? faut dire que la semaine ne s'y prête pas mais bon, ça nous aurait changé les idées....

En plus, Jolaventur me répond pas à mes provocations de scribouillard....

----------


## Thalack

Les réponses commencent à arriver...

----------


## Pifou

> no news ? faut dire que la semaine ne s'y prête pas mais bon, ça nous aurait changé les idées....
> 
> En plus, Jolaventur me répond pas à mes provocations de scribouillard....


"La tolérance, il ya des maisons pour cela !"

----------

